
Milky Way photo with 46B pixels - privong
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/10/151021083342.htm
======
detaro
links to [http://rubin.rub.de/en/largest-astronomical-image-all-
time](http://rubin.rub.de/en/largest-astronomical-image-all-time) as source

And they really should offer a torrent, although the web interface certainly
is easier to use ;)

